# Anybody used pear wood



## beggar (Oct 28, 2019)

I just had a pear tree blow over. I was just looking for any post about pear tree wood.
Anybody used any. I would appreciate hearing about somebody using it.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 28, 2019)

I never used it but I don't see why it wouldn't be good


----------



## kmmamm (Oct 28, 2019)

Pear is a delightful wood to smoke with. Very aromatic, light smoke profile similar to apple, great on light proteins and vegetables.  Just be sure it is fully cured before trying to use it.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 28, 2019)

I haven’t used it yet but I have a full feedbag of chunks I bought locally seasoning in the garage. I also have a very small pear tree that died I will be cutting up. I will use it for poultry probably.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 28, 2019)

I have some drying.  Havent used it yet but a member here said he loves it.


----------



## Lorandrous (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeh i smoke regular with pear wood, have found it light, but tasty. Hard to oversmoke with this wood imo.  Keep it to chicken and thinner meats. Anythink chunky like a butt or big chunk of beef you might want something a litter stronger like oak or hickory


----------



## zwiller (Oct 29, 2019)

kmmamm said:


> Pear is a delightful wood to smoke with. Very aromatic, light smoke profile similar to apple, great on light proteins and vegetables.  Just be sure it is fully cured before trying to use it.



+1;  I was really into fruit woods when I started and ran them a long time.  Later I found it too delicate and tried other stuff including blends.  My results improved but still wasn't totally happy.  I decided to try each wood I had as a matter of elimination and on a whim I tried oak and was instantly hooked.  If you have a ton of it, maybe list some for trade or sale and get some other woods to experiment with.  That said, pear could be "the one" for you.


----------



## beggar (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for replying. It got me thinking about another question to ask on a new thread.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 29, 2019)

Mild like apple. Takes a while to season because it tends to be very wet when it comes down.


----------



## beggar (Oct 29, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> Mild like apple. Takes a while to season because it tends to be very wet when it comes down.


thanks for reply


----------



## radioguy (Oct 29, 2019)

I have smoked with Bradford pear wood.  Its an ornamental type tree.  Very mild just like apple.

RG


----------

